# I did something crazy...



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

well, crazy to others, normal for me and my family. We are mourning the loss of Dream...all having a really hard time - pups included.

I had contacted Dreams breeder to see if she was still breeding - she wasn't, which was a bummer because that was a line with longevity...and healthy.

Soooo I was really bummed over the weekend, had contacted a few "reputable breeders" and was treated like dirt. I contacted a woman whose dogs make up a lot of Dream and my other Lab Gwens lines...after a few minutes of speaking we remembered we met 15 years ago, she had no yellows available at that time. I love her dogs! We put a deposit on a little female yellow lab, who will come home with us mid to late August.

We can't wait to share our home with a puppy again! She will be a blessing to us, as all of our other pups have. Nothing heals a broken heart as well as puppy breath...


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so happy for you. While, of course, Dream will never be replaced, having a new puppy at home will bring you much joy and laughter again. Congratulations and good luck with your new addition. OF COURSE>>>>>pictures pictures pictures


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh that is such good news! A puppy helps a broken heart to heal. Can't wait to hear more and to see pictures.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, so happy for you and your family. Enjoy your new little one, looking forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

That is so exciting - not crazy at all!! I can't wait to see pictures! I'm sure this new addition will help to heal the loss of Dream in your hearts. I think this is great news!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

There is never a right or wrong time to bring a puppy into your family. It is when you feel the time is right. Dont let anyone tell you it is too soon, you know the time is right.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Does the breeder have a link so we can check out past litter pictures and etc? You must be so excited. Now for the hard part...waiting until the end of August!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Not crazy at all, a simular thing happened when i lost spencer, got a pup from the same line as spencer, 5 months later.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks all,

Some people think I am nuts, I knew you would all understand. We will get her 8 weeks from when we lost Dream, this roly poly thing was born on July 4th. Most times we have gotten another puppy within 5-16 weeks after a loss, so it works out for us.

Sorry no breeder link, she is very old school and does not want to put pictures of her puppies on a website (thinks it too puppy millish). She is 70 years old and has been breeding for close to 40 years. We had really hit it off when we met 15 years ago, I wanted to bring her pregnant female chocolate home that day - we all fell in love with her LOL.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh wow, how exciting!!! I'm so thrilled for you!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*DreamMom*

DreamMom

I couldn't be happier for you and I am sure that DREAM is happy, too!!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't think that's crazy, I think it's amazing.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Congratulations on your new puppy. As *BeauShel *said, there is no right or wrong time to get another puppy. Hank joined our family 2 weeks after Maggie went to the Bridge. A puppy brings back all those good memories and helps you forget the sorrow.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Congrats! I cannot wait to see pictures of your newest girl. I am sure she will help you heal from your loss of Dream and that she is looking down on you, very happy.


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

Not crazy at all! Puppies can heal you 
You know, ehn my first pet as an adult died (he was a beautiful long-haired white cat who died during neutering, at only a bit more than 1 year of age), I couldn't sleep for days. The only thing that could take away my grief and give me some peace was bringing in another cat. I did it a week after. So, there are no crazy or sane times to do it, it's just being aware of your feelings and knowing that the pup will bring joy and laughter (and probably a bit of mischief) into your life. And I'm sure Dream would definitely approve of your decision!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Congrats! I know how much happier your home will be once your new puppy comes home. We've all been where you are, it's miserable. 

Will she have a name to go along with her birth date? I think you were supposed to find this litter...

Ike happened to be born in the same day that my Sam was at the ER Vet when we learned he was dying. I find that coincidence comforting. I was also turned down by Breeders I contacted and I also lost out on a litter from the Breeder I eventually got Ike from. BUT, losing out on a male from the first litter put Ike in our path...he was born in the day we learned we were losing Sam, Sire's name is also Sam, Sire is born in my birthday, and Sire is related to my Sam 5 generations back. Talk about coincidences. Ike was meant to be with us!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so glad you have a pup on the way.
I know it will help you heal and bring much joy to your life.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Today I have a case of nerves over the whole thing...did I do the right thing? How will Layla behave? I hope she is ok with the new little one and doesn't try to hurt her. I am really hoping this will be good for her and she will have a play mate...


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Don't stress out too much. Things always work themselves out. There may be a bump or two along the way, but in the end it will be rewarding.  I'm glad you were able to do this - I think it will be a very happy time for you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*DreamMom*

DreamMom

Everything will be fine and I'm sure Layla will love having a Sister!!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Nothing memorialize the passing of one like getting another. That is what my mom always told me. She said if you truely loved that dog you not mourn forever you give your love to another because is what your dog would want you to do. 

I am so happy for you. I cant wait to see this little girl.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

How exciting! I can't wait to hear more and to see pictures of the pup!


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

OK...now the wait is killing me! I have some prepping to do, but really have everything I need for a new pup...5 weeks seems so far away.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Now to think up some fun names since she was born on the fourth of July.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

BeauShel said:


> Now to think up some fun names since she was born on the fourth of July.


 
I am open to some name suggestions! Not letting my sons name this one - I like different, original names. The kids and hubby come up with horrible common names, ie. Wolfie, Layla...now they are saying names like Rover, Spot, Dog etc. for this one :doh:.

I had to buy another crate today, Layla still uses hers and I am not about to take it away from her. I brought it into the family room, Layla looked excited like I bought her a new crate - Hurley looked nervous - like "that better not be for me, no way am I getting into that thing". I set it up in the corner so they get used to seeing it...maybe I will get lucky and they won't even notice the new puppy :bowl:.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*DreamMom*

DreamMom

Ok, here are some names since she was born on 4th of July:
Freedom
Liberty


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Justice
Honor
Madison
Reagan
Star
Indy (short for Independence)
Hope 
Glory
Kennedy


----------

